# Suceh wen zum Werben (Horde/Frostwolf)(Allianz/Aegwynn)



## the hunter 09 (13. März 2015)

Ich suche momentan jemanden der gerne wieder oder zum ersten mal mit WoW anfangen möchte. Ich kenn mich mit so gut wie allen Klassen aus und kann so auch gut helfen.
Vor allem suche ich jemanden mit dem man beim lvln auch nen bisschen spaß hat ob über skype oder den ingamechat is mir dabei ziemlich egal


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich spiele momentan auf Frostwolf und Aegwynn je nachdem welche Fraktion 
Wenn wer Interesse hat und mehr Infos will schickt mir ne Pn oder added mich im Battle.net Deathlock#2671 bzw. ne 
E-Mail an dominicbrauer@gmail.com


----------



## the hunter 09 (26. März 2015)

Suche noch


----------

